# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Edible Frogs

## Rick

You may not know this but edible frogs are actually the product of a hybrid between a pool or pond frog and a marsh frog. Most are green or striped green but some are just gray in color. Here is a link to some pictures: 

http://www.digitalnature.org/frames2...e%20frogs.html

Do you know how to tell a frog from a toad? 

...................frog...........................  ........toad
Skin..........smooth and damp...............drier and warty
Head.........long and narrow.................short and broad
Body.........slim waisted......................short and squat
Hind legs....usually long.........................shorter
Movement.....hops............................hops, walks or runs
Spawn........clustered..........................in ribbons

Bon apetite'

----------


## trax

Sorry Rick, I can't get past that episode of the Simpson's with Homer licking the tree frogs for the buzz. You sure do your homework though, I gotta say, all these helpful hints you keep throwing out there, you're kinda like our Mom.

----------


## Rick

It's okay, son. Go play until dinner is ready. I'll call you.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

OH NO !! Not frog legs for dinner again, and they don't taste like chicken.

----------


## nell67

Frog lickin again??? Rick,I worry about you.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## crashdive123

OK - you can lick certain frogs and get a buzz.  Did you ever wonder who did it first?

---two guys walking through woods

#1 - Dude!  Check out that frog.
#2 - Whoa dude, that's awsome.
#1 - Dude, I dare you - lick it.
#2 - Dude, I'm not going to lick it, you lick it.
#1 - No way dude - I dared you first.
#2 - Ok dude, but you lick the next one......

----------


## Rick

Me? I think it was Trax that started in with the frog licking.

----------


## nell67

But you brought it back up.

----------


## Rick

The title is Edible Frogs. Hello? I didn't say anything about lickable frogs. Sheeeeeeeesh.

----------


## nell67

Either way,you're still putting frogs in your mouth,yeeeecccckk :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

> The title is Edible Frogs. Hello? I didn't say anything about lickable frogs. Sheeeeeeeesh.


Just thinking of the universal edibility test.....licking before eating.

----------


## trax

wait a minute, I was not the first to bring up ....whoa dude, I just saw this awesome frog, be right back.

----------


## Rick

"Wow man, your bacon just moved."
"Cool."
"Oh, dude, it just hopped."
(holding breath while talking) "I don't have any bacon."
"Tell that to the slice that just ate that fly. Awesome colors."

----------


## crashdive123

Hey man.  Where's Joe?

Don't know dude.  Haven't seen him since he ate the blue one.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


*It should be noted as a public service announcement that these are poisonous frogs.  Any attempts to consume them will place you in the Numpty category.....but only for a brief time.*

----------


## Rick

Note to numpties. There is generally a very good reason nature colors some things so brightly. It because they ARE poisonous and you shouldn't eat it.

----------


## canid

which edible frogs rick? i eat leopard frogs, bullfrogs, etc.

as for the toads, stay away from any toads in the genus Bufo with large parotid glands behind the eyes, unless it's Bufo alvarius and you'd like to collect and smoke the venom. i can never resist laughing about all those cases of teens getting sick from licking B. marinus venom.

----------


## Rick

Edible frogs is the common name for Pelophylax kl. esculentus in Europe and Lithobates clamitans in North America. Cheers to Tony!

You can include the green frog (Rana clamitans), the leopard frog (Rana pipiens), and the pickerel frog (Rana palustris) as edible.

----------


## canid

ah, i get you.

i was just at a bonfire party the other night remenissing with friends about hunting frogs at that same park.

used the backlight on my cel f0ne to spot them. good stuff.

----------


## Rick

Ah, technology. 

Game Warden: "Hey! You trying to spot light frogs?"
Canid: "No sir, just making a phone call."

We had a corporate outing at a laser tag site as part of a team build once upon a time. I was on the red team and the other team was green. As it happened, the back light on my pager was green so I used it to lure the others out and then blasted 'em.

----------

